# This forum is.....



## rich p (7 Oct 2009)

... in danger of disappearing up its own arse IMHO.

Perhaps some of us should take a deep breath and resist the urge to react and over-react for a little while.

Just my thoughts FWIW.


----------



## Funtboy (7 Oct 2009)

Is that not what forums are all about?


----------



## dan_bo (7 Oct 2009)

With you bro.


----------



## yello (7 Oct 2009)

Inspired by what, may I ask? Or is my question an example of it!? 

If it's the jokes, well, yes, it gets a bit tiresome for me, the same ping-pong, but it's just the vibrant nature of a forum (imo), and people expressing their opinions, trying to mould CC into a place they personally like. I can understand that.


----------



## Noodley (7 Oct 2009)

Should this thread not be in "Site Feedback"?


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 Oct 2009)

im with richp nearly all threads end up as personal attacks, making it a dull place tbh


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Oct 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> In fairness, very, very few do. "Nearly all" is rather an exaggeration.


I agree. RichP, you're a tosser.


----------



## Renard (7 Oct 2009)

Noodley said:


> Should this thread not be in "Site Feedback"?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2009)

...a place for respect. We're all easily effendied on here - rightly so.


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 Oct 2009)

ok it just seems many on the new post system, the way i use it seem to, you are right of course, terminology not fact


----------



## gbb (7 Oct 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> ok it just seems many on the new post system, the way i use it seem to, you are right of course, terminology not fact



Eh !!!???


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> ok it just seems many on the new post system, the way i use it seem to, you are right of course, terminology not fact



Have you translated that from another language


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Oct 2009)

Noodley said:


> Should this thread not be in "Site Feedback"?



sorted that for you


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 Oct 2009)

lol, yh that was badly written sorry I was in a rush


----------



## Chuffy (7 Oct 2009)

You have reached the answering service for: Chuffy.

I am sorry but I cannot respond to your post right now as I am building a temple to the Arch Illuminatrix of the Global PC Conspiracy (Harriet Harman). I will reply to your post and give it the respect it deserves when this Great Enterprise is complete. Thank you.


----------



## Noodley (7 Oct 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> sorted that for you



well done, I'll have another few dozen for you before too long.....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Oct 2009)

@chuffy: are we talking british or american english use of the word 'pants' there?


----------



## Chuffy (7 Oct 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> @chuffy: are we talking british or american english use of the word 'pants' there?


It was from the review of some ghastly 'special edition' sausages made by Walls. So, British then.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Oct 2009)

Is Arch an Illuminatrix then? She's never said...
I didn't even know she'd got a job!!!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Oct 2009)

rich p said:


> ... in danger of disappearing up its own arse IMHO.
> 
> Perhaps some of us should take a deep breath and resist the urge to react and over-react for a little while.
> 
> Just my thoughts FWIW.


I posted some time ago along similar lines. I got fed up with personal attacks from people who don't know me when all I had done was express an opinion. Don't run away with the idea that I am some sort of sensitive wallflower type as nearly 37 years of almost daily verbal abuse from people I had to deal with in my job inured me to it. However the health of any forum is dependent to a huge degree on the free interchange of ideas, and personal attacks only make posters think "why bother?".

If posters could respond with an open-minded lightness of touch, I think this forum would flourish even more than it does. I have seen a few old regulars leave and I suspect sustained personal attacks were in some cases at least part of their reasons.


----------



## yenrod (7 Oct 2009)

rich p said:


> ... in danger of disappearing up its own arse IMHO.
> 
> Perhaps some of us should take a deep breath and resist the urge to react and over-react for a little while.
> 
> Just my thoughts FWIW.



Yuh ******* what pal - YOU WANNA STEP OUTSIDE COZ I'lL have your ass out that door b4 you can can say f*** off !


----------



## zimzum42 (9 Oct 2009)

it does seem to be doing a bit of a YACF these days, not bothering to log on so much now, is becoming a bit like a pub that only locals can use...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h-t8vVi0zc


----------



## Chuffy (9 Oct 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> it does seem to be doing a bit of a YACF these days, not bothering to log on so much now, is becoming a bit like a pub that only locals can use...


Nurse, we’re losing him! I need a big spliff and some pictures of naked birds with huge arses.
STAT!


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2009)

Well, thanks for the feedback - I'm going to close this thread now as I think most people have had their say.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

